# My collection to date



## photorob (Sep 13, 2006)

09/13/06

My collection to date. Think I'm missing a few though.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## iced_theater (Sep 13, 2006)

What all do you have there in the picture? Especially interested in those middle ones that glow.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice Pictures. It Looks like that Mclux PD Is the King of all Those Lights :laughing:


----------



## photorob (Sep 14, 2006)

So heres the run down

Inova x1 x 3: Blue, Green, UV
Orb Raw NS
Fenix P1
Luxogen 3W HAIII
Glo Tube GREEN
Coast tac 1.5W
mini mag x 2
Zelco industries micro florescent Lantern x2
Electro Lumen Little Friend
Mag 85
Mag Tri Lux with three royal blue stars
Surefire L4
Surefire KL1 two stage mod tail
Surefire U2
Surefire g2
I found the little teal glowing things one day/ www.888acolyte.com
AND THE KING mclux PDIII HA NAT


----------



## Moonknight (Sep 15, 2006)

> Zelco industries micro florescent Lantern x2



photorob, may I know where did you get these?


----------



## photorob (Sep 16, 2006)

I had bought them directly from their website a while back. They are pretty cool lights


----------



## Moonknight (Sep 16, 2006)

photorob said:


> I had bought them directly from their website a while back. They are pretty cool lights


 
Yup, I think they are great, but I went to zelco website but couldn't find it anymore..


----------



## Gadget Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice collection! Boy do I have a long way to go... I'm still a flashlight rookie.


----------



## Alin10123 (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## Concept (Oct 11, 2006)

Doing well and quite varied too.


----------



## jayhackett03 (Oct 14, 2006)

whats special about the mag 85? what does that mean?


----------



## photorob (Oct 14, 2006)

Mag 85 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/136837


----------

